
First iOS App released: app store review experience and app roadmap - bsoni
http://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2015/09/first-ios-app-released-app-store-review.html
======
bsoni
The App Store review times have been somewhat inconsistent. It ranges 3-4 days
to 10-11 days.

